# Ostergruß ...verschoben hierher...in den den Osterfrieden



## IBFS (23 März 2008)

Hier hatte ich bereits meine

*vorfristiges Ostergeschenk*

an euch gepostet:

http://www.sps-foren.de/showpost.php...0&postcount=14

mir hilft es jedenfalls, sonst hätte ich mir die Mühe nicht gemacht.
Und halbwegs professionell sollte es dann auch noch aussehen.
War "damals" nicht zum "herausgeben" gedacht gewesen, aber
vielleicht entdeckt mancher von euch den echten Nutzen
[rote LOG/ID]. 

Gruß


----------



## IBFS (23 März 2008)

*Frage an euch*

...ich hatte das Tool mit Delphi 6.0 programmiert.
Es läuft auf anderen Rechner - ohne Delphi - nur mit "qtintf.dll"
Kann mir jemand sagen, was diese Datei macht.

Und nochwas ... man kann aus dem TOOL heraus direkt mit
einen *.S7P-Datei STEP7 starten. Das geht aber nicht immer.
Kann mir jemand sagen warum. Ich nutze die STEP7 Option
- Aufrufen MIT Projektpfad. Muß vielleicht das aufgerufene
Projekt schon in STEP7 "bekannt" sein. Das kommt mir irgendwie
so vor.

Danke für die Rückmeldungen

Gruß


----------



## Ralle (23 März 2008)

Guckst du mal hier:

http://entwickler-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20220


----------



## IBFS (29 März 2008)

*Rückmeldungen*

Hy,

bzgl. S7_INFO.ZIP (2,45 MB, 36x aufgerufen)

Es wäre schön, wenn sich doch noch ein paar Leute für
pos. oder neg. Rückmeldungen finden würden (auch per PN).
Würde mich freuen.

Gruß


----------

